
A New Reason The Kindle Sucks - This Time It's Availability and Monetization - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/amazon-kindle-affiliate-program
======
cstejerean
I keep hearing all these reasons the Kindle "sucks". I would buy one the
moment it becomes available. I'm guessing Amazon severely underestimated
initial demand for the device so maybe it "sucks" a lot less than expected.

